#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Садханы

## Ivan

Друзья,

а есть ли нечто подобное садханам в буддизме Тхеравады? Если нет, то почему?

И еще вопрос: какие книги на русском языке изданы по буддизму Тхеравады? Читал книгу Сутта-нипатта - очень понравилось! Глубокое, сильное, вдохновляющее учение! Бодхичитта чувствуется в каждой строке!

Спасибо.

----------


## Ассаджи

> а есть ли нечто подобное садханам в буддизме Тхеравады? Если нет, то почему?


Я не автор Тхеравады, и могу лишь догадываться о том, почему в ней нет тех или иных практик. Однако изложу свое личное мнение.

Во-первых, такого рода практики широко распространились в Индии через много веков после возникновения Тхеравады. 

Во-вторых, в Тхераваде используется другой язык и другой подход к практике -- исследуются конкретные процессы тела, речи, и ума, и их причинно-следственные связи. То есть, например, при видении чего-то внимание обращается не на сам образ, а на формирование этого впечатления и те ассоциации, мысли, намерения и чувства, которые оно вызывает.

Аналогично в речи внимание обращается не на содержание, а на мыслительные процессы конструирования речи.

Таким образом, в тхеравадинской практике практически не используется символика. Если какой-то символ имеет особое значение -- то это лишь повод исследовать, почему так происходит.

Если учитывать эти различия, то многие сутты в чем-то похожи на садханы, например, Чхачхакка:
http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn148.htm
В этой сутте Будда проводит внимание слушателей по различным процессам ума, передавая не только слова, но и непосредственный опыт.




> И еще вопрос: какие книги на русском языке изданы по буддизму Тхеравады?


"Сутта-Нипата" 

Бхикку Кхантипалло "Спокойствие и прозрение" 

Валпола Рахула "Чему учил Будда" 

Сборник: Джозеф Голдстейн, Джек Корнфилд "Путь к сердцу мудрости"
Джозеф Голдстейн "Опыт прозрения" 

Сборник: Уильям Харт "Искусство жизни"
Стивен Левин "Постепенное пробуждение" 

Т. В. Ермакова, Е. П. Островская 
Классический буддизм. Индия (1999) 

Джон Кабат-Зинн 
Куда бы ты ни шел - ты уже там: Медитация полноты осознания в повседневной жизни (1999) 

"Джатаки. Избранные истории из прошлых жизней Будды", перевод с пали на русский язык: А. Парибок и В. Эрман, 2003 г., издательство "Уддияна" (416 стр., твёрдый переплет).

"Вопросы Милинды", перевод с пали: А. Парибок. 

«Буддийские сказания». СПб., "Утпала", 1992. 

Джатаки. Перевод с пали Б. Захарьина. М., 1979. 

Эдвард Конзе "Буддийская медитация" 

Сборник: "Жизнь Будды" 

Ирвин Шэтток "Опыт внимательности. Медитация сатипаттхана." 

"Дхаммапада", перевод: В.Н.Топоров. 

Джек Корнфилд "Современные буддийские мастера". 

Г. Ольденберг "Будда, его жизнь, учение и община" 
(Перевод с третьего дополненного издания - А. Николаева. С предисловием и приложением Об отношении буддизма к системе Санкье. М: Издательство книгопродавца М.В. Клюлина, 1900 г. XVII, 400 стр.)
(Перевод с 4-го немецкого издания А. Н. Ачкасова, Москва, 1905) 

И. Минаев "Пратимокша-Сутра, буддийский служебник" 
(Прилож. К XVI тому "Зап. Имп. Акад. Н." №1, 1869)

Некоторые из этих книг есть на сайте http://dhamma.ru

----------


## Ivan

Ассаджи,

спасибо за ответ.

Планируются ли еще издания ваших книг, кроме "Слово Будды"? 

Может ли быть, что для определенных людей анализ процессов и осознанность оптимальнее нежели тантрические визуализации и йоги?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Планируются ли еще издания ваших книг, кроме "Слово Будды"?


Я сейчас размышляю над наилучшими вариантами содействия переводу и изданию тхеравадинских текстов и книг. На данный момент возможные переводчики, издатели и читатели разобщены. Здесь нужны совместные усилия. Надеюсь, что удастся найти приемлемые для всех варианты. 




> Может ли быть, что для определенных людей анализ процессов и осознанность оптимальнее нежели тантрические визуализации и йоги?


Очень даже может быть.

----------


## Ivan

А вы можете обрисовать ваши планы? Возможно, при изложении кое-что проясниться...

(У меня сложилось впечатление, что "опытных" адептов Тхеравады в РуНете можно пересчитать по пальцам, в отличии от Махаяны: почему?)

----------


## Ассаджи

> А вы можете обрисовать ваши планы? Возможно, при изложении кое-что проясниться...


Планы по переводам сейчас обсуждаются на форуме "Колесо Дхаммы":
http://dhamma.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20




> У меня сложилось впечатление, что "опытных" адептов Тхеравады в РуНете можно пересчитать по пальцам, в отличии от Махаяны: почему?


Советские функционеры не могли полностью искоренить тибетский буддизм в СССР, так как он имеет сильные корни в Калмыкии, Бурятии, и даже в Петербурге. У Тхеравады таких корней не было.

Кроме того, западный мир раньше познакомился с Махаяной, чем с Тхеравадой. Волна популяризации Тхеравады прошла после обретения независимости странами Юго-Восточной Азии, в шестидесятые-семидесятые годы, и не пробилась сквозь железный занавес Советского Союза.

Те мероприятия, которые проводятся сейчас (в основном ритриты), по сути являются ознакомительными, и должны поддерживаться глубоким изучением первоисточников.

Некоторые советские ученые изучали палийские тексты, но поскольку вся литература на этом языке буддийская, то даже изучение языка пали было заморожено. Поэтому тех, кто хоть немного разбирается в палийских текстах и может отвечать на вопросы по ним, очень мало.

А те, кто просто практикует, по-видимому, не считают нужным заниматься пустыми разговорами, и весьма лаконичны в высказываниях.

----------


## Ivan

Таким образом, подводя итог, из ваших слов следует, что оптимальнее для наших практиков следовать традициям тибетского буддизма, хотя бы по количество доступных учителей/текстов?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Таким образом, подводя итог, из ваших слов следует, что оптимальнее для наших практиков следовать традициям тибетского буддизма, хотя бы по количество доступных учителей/текстов?


Это Вы, однако, преувеличили. Если судить по количеству доступных текстов, то можно заняться, например, марксизмом-ленинизмом. А если по количеству священнослужителей, то христианством.

Я не считаю, что все направления буддизма ведут к одной цели. Больше того, я не считаю, что последователи какого-то одного направления идут к одной и той же цели. 

Сейчас население СНГ сильно расслоилось, нет уже однородного "советского народа", люди очень разные, и каждый сам выбирает свой путь. Одному для развития важнее всего учителя, другому книги, третьему общение с единомышленниками, а четвертому что-то еще.

В наше время трудно кому-то что-то советовать -- учение Будды отчасти потеряно, и каждый делает выбор на свой страх и риск.

----------


## Ivan

Это так. Но для того, что бы делать выбор, нужно иметь объекты выбора, не так ли? А если судить по представленности традиции книгами на русском языке, то выводы печальные...Конечно, книги, которые вы перечислили, хорошие и я почти все их читал, но, честно говоря, вдохновляющих книг из этого списка мало (меньше пяти)... чего не скажешь о книгах тибетской традиции, где почти каждая книга содержит множество глубоких и вдохновляющих учений...

----------


## Ассаджи

О вкусах не спорят.

Главное, чтобы практика давала реальные результаты.
Если Ваша жизнь становится счастливее, то я рад за Вас.

----------

